
Making Anime Faces With StyleGAN - gwern
https://www.gwern.net/Faces
======
Nadya
gwern, first off I'd like to mention I absolutely love your work! It's always
a pleasure to read your longform writeups on StyleGAN, even if half of it
admittingly goes over my head. :)

Can I ask what was modified recently about the write up? I remember reading it
a few days back but I see at the top that it was recently modified.

As an aside, I wonder when we'll see the first "fake artist" using TWDNE and
Waifu2x then photoshopping/cleaning up some of the irregularities of the
generations to output a bunch of "well drawn art". Someone who's decently
talented could also use it as a shortcut to avoid a lot of time spent drawing
faces/hairstyles and use the generated faces as a starting point.

~~~
gwern
> Can I ask what was modified recently about the write up? I remember reading
> it a few days back but I see at the top that it was recently modified.

I've been writing it from the top on down. So the past few days I spent adding
the preliminary whole-Danbooru2018 StyleGAN runs (
[https://www.gwern.net/Faces#anime-faces-
danbooru2018](https://www.gwern.net/Faces#anime-faces-danbooru2018)
[https://www.gwern.net/Faces#anime-faces-ffhq-
danbooru2018](https://www.gwern.net/Faces#anime-faces-ffhq-danbooru2018) ),
the FFHQ transfer experiments ( [https://www.gwern.net/Faces#ffhq-
variations](https://www.gwern.net/Faces#ffhq-variations) ), the appendix (
[https://www.gwern.net/Faces#appendix](https://www.gwern.net/Faces#appendix) )
with all my past GAN experiments (required quite a bit of spelunking through
my Twitter & dusty source code repos), the encoding/editing of StyleGAN images
( [https://www.gwern.net/Faces#reversing-stylegan-to-control-
mo...](https://www.gwern.net/Faces#reversing-stylegan-to-control-modify-
images) ), and of course a whole bunch of formatting & copyediting.

~~~
Nadya
Thank you! Sounds like I need give it another read. :)

------
commandlinefan
I had a thought once, years ago, about trying to work out the math behind the
bezier curves that make up a cartoon image of a human face - it seems like
you'd have to be able to work it out to a series of control points relative to
some reference point. I never had the free time to pursue it, and the fact
that nobody else never did makes me think I must have been underthinking how
complex that actually would be - still, I find it surprising that you have to
apply the complexity of a neural network before you can generate a believable
cartoon image of a human.

